
So, you want to be a darknet drug lord - gscott
https://pastebin.com/index/GrV3uYh5
======
yashvanth
Damn! Thanks for the share.

------
DyslexicAtheist
incredibly detailed. not a lot of this out there on the clear web.

------
jlgaddis
(2015)

